
Condo prices fall and inventory rises; Seattle shoppers enjoy summer of plenty - jseliger
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/real-estate/condo-shoppers-across-king-county-enjoy-a-summer-of-plenty/
======
jseliger
The contrast between the Seattle experience (build more and see prices
stabilize or fall) and the SF/SV experience is notable.

